# Wild camp on the A74 M74 ?



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

Hi All
I'm going to Fort William, from the south and I'm looking for a wild camping spot just north of the Scottish boarder on the A74/M74.
Can any one help?
NFA


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

I wish i was going to Fort William, enjoy your trip, sorry i can't be of any help with the camping.


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

there is a place just south of the border at ambleside. once you get on the 74 you will find the 2hour restriction in force at the service stations. if you are heading for fort w go thru glasgow on the 82 and you will find several ideal places along lomond. keep and eye out for one that is completely off the road and shielded by trees. it has bays rather than just a layby.
also on the loch side of the road, past tarbet there are several places where you can pulla van off the road and into the trees. i have even seen tents pitched and stay for several days. 
fort w itself. take the glenn nevis road and you will find a few nice layby's. all of them are on the road tho. and there is a bit of late traffic especially boy racer types. if you carry on along the road and thru the cattle grids [7-8 miles] there is a car park with no no overnighting signs i am told but not used it yet. a friend has. any other info u need e-mail me or go to www.wildcamping.co.uk.
have a great time== we always do


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Camping on a74*

Hi NOT on A74 but Nr Alonby Cumbria

Some places on the sea side of the coast road
Seen vans in there B4 when weve been out for a walk
Some spots have No Camping notices but stop latish & dont make it obvious that your camping

Then move on as it gets light

One bay just North of Allonby has toilets. This site often used by market traders Sat Nights
Market Traders also stop (Sat Nights) across the road from the pub as you enter the village from the south

& again you get surfers in the summer weekends who sleep in their vans & cars on this bit of coast

Good Travelling Oh from FW twd Mallaig some beachspots that look good


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

NFA,

Kendall south of the border just off the M6 - folks use the car park at the ski lift just north of the town. havent used it myself. 

cheers

Barry


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi
If you just want a nighthalt, leave A74M at junction 15 and take the B7076 north which travels alongside the A74, there are a number of places to stop and then carry on and join A74 again at junction 14.
Hope this may help.


----------



## nofixedabode (May 14, 2005)

Cheers folks I'm up there next year, I'll check a few of these out
nfa


----------

